# Bumpy tractor ride!



## kj2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi
I am just 5 weeks pregnant with my second child (ivf).
On Saturday I took my daughter to a birthday party, at the end of which there was a tractor ride.  I went on it with her as she wouldn't go on without me, only to find that it was not a gentle potter around the farm, but a race round a very bumpy track.  By this stage I couldn't get off, so had to stay put.
I felt ok afterwards, but today (2 days later), I have lost the feeling of breast tenderness that I have had, and just don't feel right.
Do you think the bumpy ride could have dislodged the embryo?
I am petrified that I have caused the end of my hard fought for pregnancy with an act that was completely unintentional.
Kate


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's unlikely that the tractor ride could have caused any thing to happen, however, with you feeling concerned, it might be worth ringing your local gynae unit to see if they can see you and check you over,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xxx


----------



## kj2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reassurance - common sense tells me the tractor ride shouldn't have caused a problem - but then that goes out the window when it's you and you start imagining all sorts.

Anyway, I felt much better yesterday, and some breast tenderness has returned.  Also no bleeding or any other probs, so hopefully all in my mind.  Will await first scan on Monday week.

Thanks again.

Kate


----------

